# Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser



## angler10 (3. August 2010)

Hi,
so habe folgendes Problem ich möchte mir ne neue kleine Taschenlampe zulegen, nun bin ich zwischen der 
Minni Mag-Lite 2AA Multimode und der LED Lenser P6 hängen geblieben.
Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen die Entscheidung zu vereinfachen?
Habt ihr vür die jeweilige Lampe Pro- und Kontras?

Gruß Flo|wavey:


----------



## andy72 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

mag lite ist auf jeden fall ne sehr gute wahl,ich hab eine in der werkstatt und eine in der angelkiste und die dinger sind echt fit!!!


----------



## Erik_D (3. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Nix geht über die LED Lenser!

Da kann jede MagLite gegen einpacken.

Such mal bei youtube nach Vergleichstest von MagLite etc. und LED Lenser  Das sollte dich überzeugen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Wer darauf steht, auf absolute Markentreue schwört und irgendwie etwas besonderes haben will, soll sich halt ne MagLite oder LED Lenser zulegen.

Wenn Du Dir ne kleine NoName LED lampe kaufst, so leuchtet die auch nur, wenn Du da auf den Schalter drückst. Mag sein, dass das Licht nicht ganz schön leuchtet  

Fakt ist jedenfalls: Versenkst oder verlierst Du die MagLite oder die LED Lenser, dann ärgerst Du Dich schwarz. Verslierst Du das 2 € Teil, kaufst Du Dir einfach ne neue, oder hast eh noch 2 davon zur Reserve rumstehen.


----------



## Durstel (3. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Die Rechnung hatte ich mir auch mal aufgemacht, bis ich das Billigteil des nächtens mal im Mund hatte (Montagetechnisch). Soviel Chemie wie ich da eingeatmet habe hat Bayer in 100 Jahren nicht durch den Rhein geschlemmt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Ich halte die LED- Lampen von Zweibrüder, für die besten, gleichzeitig bezahlbaren, in Serie gefertigten Lampen für den kommerziellen Markt.
Die LED- Chips sind, wie auch die Optik der Lampen überragend.
Ihre Stärken sind Lichtfarbe, schattenfreie Ausleuchtung, Leuchtweite, Verarbeitung, Qualität der verbauten Komponenten usw..
So ne Lampe kauft man sich für gewöhnlich nur einmal und will sie auch nie wieder vermissen.
Die Maglite ist durchaus auch ne gute Lampe, war Jahrzehnte der Renner, weil ohne Konkurrenz. Mittlerweile muß sich die Mag Lite, auch mit LEDtechnik, öfter geschlagen geben.
Zweibrüder, Surefire, NightOps, Innova, um nur die bekanntesten Marken gehobener Qualitätslampen zu nennen, haben mit einer Maglite leichtes Spiel.:g


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Zweibrüder ist definitv ´ne Bank!

Was ich bei denen auch gut finde ist die Fokussierung (weiß nicht, ob die LED-MagLite das auch hat)

Leider haben die Zweibrüder-Handtaschenlampen nicht die Dimm-Funktion der H7-Kopflampe.

Wenn die das noch mit einbauen, muss ich wieder kaufen...|uhoh:


----------



## Boedchen (4. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Ich habe die LED-LENSER H7 Kopflampe,
Ehrlich , da kannste getrost die Mag wegwerfen.
Ich habe noch nie eine so angenehme Lampe besessen.
Abgesehen vom Fokusiren und Dimmen ist der Tragekompfort 1A.
Ich bekomme von Kopflampen im "Normalfall" nach 10min Kopfschmerzen. Aber nicht hier.

mfg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Ich habe die LED-LENSER H7 Kopflampe,...



ja, die hab ich auch & bin auch mehr als zufrieden damit!

(so bin ich auch auf die Firma Zweibrüder gekommen)


----------



## angler10 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Tach,
und danke für die Antworten.
Is die Firma Zweibrüder ne  Deutsche Firma, denn wenn ja wäre das noch ein guter Grund ne LED Lnser zu kaufen

|wavey:


----------



## Boedchen (4. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*



angler10 schrieb:


> Tach,
> und danke für die Antworten.
> Is die Firma Zweibrüder ne  Deutsche Firma, denn wenn ja wäre das noch ein guter Grund ne LED Lnser zu kaufen
> 
> |wavey:



HUSSSTTTT ...Ich sehe gerade dein Avatar...past das zusammen?
Naja, aber der Stammsitz ist in good old Germany ,
LEIDER geht die Fa. dem trend und hat produktionen in China


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

die letzten Wochen kam auf arte oder 3Sat eine recht interessante Reportage: "Die Taschenlampe des Herrn Schmidt"

wird am 13.08.10 um 00:15 Uhr auf EinsExtra wiederholt

ging darin auch um MagLite und Zweibrüder

vielleicht mal angucken oder aufnehmen (oder im INet suchen)


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Nun ja, ich persönlich würde keine der beiden nehmen. Da gibt es Besseres (die investieren jedoch eher in die Technik als ins Marketing). 
Grundsätzlich ist jedoch immer die Frage welchen Zweck die Lampe erfüllen soll.

Throw oder Flood?
Standardbatterien oder Lithium?
EDC oder etwas größer?
Hohe Laufzeit oder Leistung?
Singlemode oder Multimode?


----------



## Novice (4. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich persönlich würde keine der beiden nehmen. Da gibt es Besseres (die investieren jedoch eher in die Technik als ins Marketing).


 
Zum Beispiel Surefire oder bei Kopflampen Petzl. Sind Fenix nicht teilweise baugleich mit einigen Zweibrüder Lampen? ;+


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Ne Fenix oder 4sevens Quark  würde ich immer vorziehen. Natürlich haben alle teilweise die gleichen Emitter, doch da macht der Treiber (oder bei manchen eben kein Treiber) den Unterschied.


----------



## angler10 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Hi Boedchen,
also nicht das du denkst ich seie rechtsradikal oder soo aber ich denke ein bischen Nationalstolz schadet nich und man sollte auch bischen kuken das man eher bei ner Deutsche Firma einkauft wenn die auch in Deutschland produzieren, nur mann sollte es ned übertreiben wie manch andere in der deutschen geschichte.

|wavey:


----------



## DYNABLASTER (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Ich habe eine Fenix T1 die erst an 9,5 oder 11 Tonen Pressdruck(kann mich jetzt nicht genau erinnern) zu leuchten aufhoert 

Gucket in Tachenlampen Foren- ja es gibt sogar diese, und da kann man sehr viel lernen


----------



## Boedchen (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*



angler10 schrieb:


> Hi Boedchen,
> also nicht das du denkst ich seie rechtsradikal oder soo aber ich denke ein bischen Nationalstolz schadet nich und man sollte auch bischen kuken das man eher bei ner Deutsche Firma einkauft wenn die auch in Deutschland produzieren, nur mann sollte es ned übertreiben wie manch andere in der deutschen geschichte.
> 
> |wavey:



DU hast ja recht , aber mein einwurf war ja auf dein Shimano bezogen  
Die waren ja mal gut.....sehhhhhr lange ist es her ..
aber geschmackssache. 

@ andere , Petzl? hab ich das wirklich gerade richtig gelesen??? Sagt einmal, und das ist nicht bösartig gemeint , aber habt IHR schonmal eine H7 mit Petzl und co verglichen und auch SELBST ausprobirt???? ICH JA... und es ist keinerlei vergleich,  da ist ja sogar die aus dem grossen blauen Supermarkt noch der Fa. P..l vorzuziehen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*



Boedchen schrieb:


> @ andere , Petzl? hab ich das wirklich gerade richtig gelesen??? Sagt einmal, und das ist nicht bösartig gemeint , aber habt IHR schonmal eine H7 mit Petzl und co verglichen und auch SELBST ausprobirt???? ...


:m:m​:m​


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

@Boedchen
Ich hatte es einfach wohlwollend überlesen ohne was zu sagen. Zudem will der TE ja keine Stirnlampe. Aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht den extremen Hype um die Zweibrüder.


----------



## Boedchen (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> @Boedchen
> Ich hatte es einfach wohlwollend überlesen ohne was zu sagen. Zudem will der TE ja keine Stirnlampe. Aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht den extremen Hype um die Zweibrüder.



GANZ einfach , Qualität: TOP
Leuchtkraft : 1AAAAAAAAAA
Fokusirung geht sogar bei den Handlampen ( mein cheffe ist jäger und hat da schon zig von bestellt weil jeder sie haben will)
Lebendsdauer : genial
Tragekompfort ( Kopflampe ) 1AAAA+

oder in kurzfassung: GENIAL


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Haste auch schonmal was anderes zum Vergleich gehabt?
Ich sage ja keinesfalls das sie schlecht sind, aber definitiv nicht das Nonplusultra wie hier einige meinen (auf Taschenlampen bezogen).


----------



## Erik_D (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Haste auch schonmal was anderes zum Vergleich gehabt?
> Ich sage ja keinesfalls das sie schlecht sind, aber definitiv nicht das Nonplusultra wie hier einige meinen (auf Taschenlampen bezogen).



Ich schon! Habe eine MagLite, eine Petzl und eine H7 LED Lenser.
Und die LED Lenser ist nunmal die beste der 3 Lampen, unabhängig ob Kopf- oder Stablampe. Die Leuchtkraft ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn!


----------



## Boedchen (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Wenn du ALLES von MIR gelesen hättest , JA habe ich. 
UND
Ich beziehe mich zu 99% auf die Kopflampe..
Davon abgesehen ist ein grossteil der öffentlichen Sicherheitsorgane mit den P7 ausgerüstet worden. WARUM WOHL?

Also , Ich habe getestet und verglichen , und sogar die Handlampen.
Und du?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Ich habe sehr wohl Vergleichsmöglichkeiten (Surefire, Fenix, Tank007, Wolf Eyes), allerdings nur Handlampen.

 Wenn man natürlich wie Erik mit Maglite und Petzl vergleicht kann man  sie durchaus als "beste" Lampe bezeichnen.
Das Argument das diverse Sicherheitsorgane damit ausgestattet sind ist  wohl eher schwach, denn da spielen andere Faktoren mit als die Qualität.  Fakt ist das Zweibrüder ein super Marketing haben, was aber  scheinbar auf Kosten der Qualität geht. Wenn ich schon Argumente  wie 




> Leuchtdauer                                          64 h**
> 
> **** Durchschnittliche Leuchtdauer der niedrigsten Stufe bis zu *einem Lichtstrom von 1 Lumen.*


lese, dann weiß ich was ich davon zu halten habe.

Aber wenn jemand mit der Lampe glücklich wird, warum nicht. Nur ich werde entweder etwas wertiges für den Preis kaufen, oder etwas günstiges mit gleicher Leistung.


----------



## bullfighter (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Hallo zusammen,
also ich habe eine ganz normale kopf lampe und hand lampe 
bin soweit zufrieden die kopf lampe ist led hab die mal bei tschibo gehollt
was ich nur immer ein bischjen stöhrend finde ist das sie drei funktionen hat ( normal, etwas schwächer, blinkend )
und mann immer alle durchschalten muß bis sie wieder aus ist


----------



## angler10 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Servus,
also wenn manche Leute finden das andere Firmen besser sind wie Maglite oder Zweibrüder könnt ihr mal bitte konkret sagen welche Lampe eurer meinung die beste ist?
Bin ja auch offen für neue Vorschläge

|wavey:


----------



## da Poser (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*



> Ich habe eine Fenix T1 die erst an 9,5 oder 11 Tonen Pressdruck(kann mich jetzt nicht genau erinnern) zu leuchten aufhoert


Bei welcher Tätigkeit braucht man das?
Wenn ich in ner Autopresse sitze gibt die Taschenlampe erst nach mir den Geist auf oder wie? 
Ich sehe Licht am Ende des Tunnels - Matsch! :m

Manche Messer- und Taschenlampenfreaks kommen mit den absurdesten Tests oder Beispielen was ihr Liebling alles kann oder aushält.
Mit dem Anwendungsspektrum des Ottonormalverbrauchers hat das in den wenigsten Fällen zu tun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiKzrnKR3Ts&feature=related

Diese Penisprothese beispielsweise hat außer phallischer Optik kaum etwas sinnvolles zu bieten - sie vibriert nicht mal. :g



> Ich habe sehr wohl Vergleichsmöglichkeiten (Surefire, Fenix, Tank007, Wolf Eyes), allerdings nur Handlampen.
> 
> Wenn man natürlich wie Erik mit Maglite und Petzl vergleicht kann man  sie durchaus als "beste" Lampe bezeichnen.
> Das Argument das diverse Sicherheitsorgane damit ausgestattet sind ist   wohl eher schwach, denn da spielen andere Faktoren mit als die Qualität.   Fakt ist das Zweibrüder ein super Marketing haben, was aber  scheinbar  auf Kosten der Qualität geht. Wenn ich schon Argumente  wie
> ...


Nicht jeder interessiert sich leidenschaftlich für das Thema Taschenlampen, die meisten haben weder Lust noch Zeit sich näher zu informieren.

Da ist Zweibrüder mit der Vertriebsstruktur in Deutschland einfach gut aufgestellt. Sie bieten gute Qualität zum annehmbaren Preis und man muss sich nicht erst stundenlang durch irgendwelche Foren quälen um zu erfahren welche Lampe gerade hipp ist.

Zumal kaum etwas älter ist als die LED Lampe von gestern. Wieviele Marken und Modelle da aufs Podest gehievt wurden nur um im nächsten Quartal vom nächsten Flutlichtwerfer in den Schatten gestellt zu werden geht ja auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.

Ganz nebenbei beim Nachtangeln ist weniger Licht am Ufer beim hantieren oft mehr. Ich nutze eigentlich immer die kleinste Lichtstufe meiner Stirnlampe um die Fische nicht zu vergrämen.
Tatsächlich haben wir auch zu Prae-LED Zeiten mit 15 Lumen Stanzblechfunzeln schon Fische gefangen.
Halt stop falsch formuliert - als wenn die Lampe die Fische fangen würde.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Recht hast du. Ich nutze beim Nachtangeln meist ne rote Stirnlampe und zum "Aufräumen" ne Tank TK703. Mehr braucht kein Mensch. Die Tank macht ausreichend hell (irgendwo knapp 100 Lumen), ist klein und kostet fast nix. Zudem ist sie Mini und hat im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Lampen ne Glaslinse.


Zu meiner Bemerkung mit der Leuchtdauer, die ist durchaus von Interesse. Wenn eine Firma mit 64 Stunden wirbt (bis auch das letzte glimmen der LED verschwunden ist), dann ist es in meinen Augen Kundentäuschung. Denn wer der "normalen" Käufer erwartet dann das diese Lampe plötzlich nach ca. 90 Minuten leer ist (auf voller Leistung weniger).



@Angler10
Wie groß soll es denn sein und was soll sie können?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

die Helligkeit ist definitv ein Argument

so eine (nicht dimmbare) HighEnd-Led-Lampe ist zum Angeln ggf. einfach zu hell (Blendwirkung einmal Richtung Fisch, aber auch wenn man nur mal in die Tackle-Box reinleuchtet, hat man nächtens Blend-Flecken auf den Augen)

T.E.: willst Du eine normale Taschenlampe?

kann Dir zum Angeln nur zu einer Kopflampe raten, man hat die Hände frei und findet sie immer (wenn man sie auf der Birne hat) und wie schon gesagt, die H7 wäre auch noch dimmbar (und klein und leicht ist sie auch noch)

ansonsten rat ich Dir noch zu diesem Gimmick, das ist auch ´ne prima Sache: 
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...ot=0&GTID=d2159c2d66186fe478cfa07f6d128825a32


----------



## Theo254 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

hallo zusammen

ein kollege von mir hat sich die fenix P30 |kopfkrat irgendwie sowas 
gekauft
ich hab ihn erst ausgelacht
weil ich den preis ziemlich hoch fand
aber als er die abends mal angemacht hat
das war wahnsinn
hätte ich nicht erwartet


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Ja, mit den Fenix Lampen macht man nix verkehrt (war sicher ne PD30).
Ne LD20 z.Bsp. is auch was Feines, ne Lampe fürs Leben.


----------



## Novice (5. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Ich habe schon etwas die länger die Surefire LX2 Lumamax im Auge. Hat die schon jemand getestet oder besitzt eine? Oder echte Alternative bekannt? Sollte nicht zu groß sein, 200 lumen oder mehr wären gut mit Sparfunktion, aufladbare Lithium nicht zwingend notwendig. 
Und gummiert und spritzwasserfest minimum.


----------



## DYNABLASTER (6. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*



da Poser schrieb:


> Bei welcher Tätigkeit braucht man das?
> Wenn ich in ner Autopresse sitze gibt die Taschenlampe erst nach mir den Geist auf oder wie?
> Ich sehe Licht am Ende des Tunnels - Matsch! :m
> 
> ...



ne, das habe ich nur so btw gesagt, die MAG Lite, Led Lenser oder Zweibrueder sehen keinen Land gegen Fenix und vergleichbare Taschenlampen wie im Qualitaet so auch in Leuchtkraft

ich dachte zuerst auch das MagLite und Led Lenser die beste sind weil ich die besitze, und als ich irgendwo im Netz gelesen habe dass ein Kerl ueber diese Marken schimpft war ich sofort wuetend, aber je mehr und mehr ich las, und Tests verfolgt habe, sah ich dass ich, wie mehrere hier, in Irrtum war.

und wegen dem beispiel mit der Presse, war btw aber auch wollte ich damit die Qualitaet dieser Lampe erahnen, die haelt alles aus, kannst die in Wasser werfen, gegen die Wand werfen, sogar Beton kann man mit diese beschaedigen lol:q

habe nicht umsonst gesagt dass ihr ein bissl das Thema studiert und erst dann kann man eine objektive Meinung haben.


----------



## angler10 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Abend,
also ich möchte ganz gerne ne Lampe mit zwei AA Baterien (dimmbar wäre auch nicht schlecht), und so einen Kopfhalter würde ich mir auch dazu kaufen da is man irgendwie bisl flexibeler denn das soll dann ne Lampe für alle lebenslagen sein also nicht nur fürs angeln denn ich möchte ungerne extra ne Kopflampe und noch ne normale kaufen denn sin ja auch nicht gerade billig die dinger.



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Recht hast du. Ich nutze beim Nachtangeln meist ne rote Stirnlampe und zum "Aufräumen" ne Tank TK703.
> 
> Meint ihr wirklich ne rote Lampe blendet/sehen die Fische nicht???
> 
> |wavey:


----------



## Angler4 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

ja Bruzzlkracher das mit dem Blenden ist ein unschlagbares Argument. Eine einfache Kopplampe tuts zu 99%


----------



## da Poser (6. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*



> Meint ihr wirklich ne rote Lampe blendet/sehen die Fische nicht???


Rotes Licht beeinträchtigt die Adaption der Augen an die Dunkelheit weniger. Wenn du z. Bleistift die Lampe zum Neubeködern für 2 min einschaltest gewöhnen sich deine Augen danach schneller wieder an die Dunkelheit bei rotem als bei den anderen Farben des Lichts.

Wie die Fische darauf reagieren kann ich nicht sagen.



> Abend,
> also ich möchte ganz gerne ne Lampe mit zwei AA Baterien (dimmbar wäre  auch nicht schlecht), und so einen Kopfhalter würde ich mir auch dazu  kaufen da is man irgendwie bisl flexibeler denn das soll dann ne Lampe  für alle lebenslagen sein also nicht nur fürs angeln denn ich möchte  ungerne extra ne Kopflampe und noch ne normale kaufen denn sin ja auch  nicht gerade billig die dinger.


Wieviel Geld möchtest du denn ausgeben?

Diese Stirnbandhalter sind meistens ein Kompromiß und es gibt auch nicht für jedes Modell passende.
Ich würde vielleicht eher eine solide Stirnlampe nehmen und eine günstige Handlampe zur Ergänzung.
Bei den Standartbatterien würde ich auch eher die Microversion ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. August 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Muss Poser in allen Punkten Recht geben. Vor allem das Problem der Adaption der Augen bedenken viele nicht (kan bis zu 30min dauern).

Nimm ne günstige - nicht zu verwechseln mit billig - Energizer Kopflampe (die haben entgegen der Angaben zwei helle weiße und eine rote LED), die reicht dicke aus und trägt sich auch über längere Zeit angenehm. 
Ein separater Lampenhalter ist nix Gescheites, hält meist nicht anständig und kostet mindestens genauso viel wie die Stirnlampe.

Dann bleibt noch genug Geld übrig und du kannst dir ne anständige Handlampe dazu nehmen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (8. September 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Huhu leutz
stehe vor ner ganz ähnlichen entscheidung und will deshalb nicht gleich n neuen Threat aufmachen.

Ich bin auf der suche nach ner qualitativ guten Taschenlampe auch auf die üblichen verdächtigen gestoßen. Lieder gibt es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau nicht, oder ich hab sie nicht gefunden.

wichtig wäre mir die verwendung von akkus, reichweite (zum ableuchten des anderen ufers, aber auch im nahbareich gute dienste (beim absuchen des angelplatzes + laufen durch wald stört es mich wenn das micht zu focusiert ist), ne vernümpftige laufzeit.


hatte bisher die Ledlenser p14 oder die EagleTac P20A2 MKII ins auge gefaßt. 

für die p14 spricht eindeutig die fokusierbarkeit. Brauch bein angeln eben beides..  flächenausleuchtung, aber eben auch n schönen kleinen Spot .
dagegen spricht eigentlich nur das gewicht und das man keine akkus verwenden sollte...

bei der EagleTac P20A2 MKII find ich die größe und  verwendung der akkus gut. auch der mitgelieferte diffusor is ganz nett. jedoch wieder ein teil was man liegenlassen/verlieren kann. die auslechtung wird auch nicht sooo flächendenkend sein.

den ganzen fenixhype kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen. sicher hab bisher nur reviews gelesen. aber an sich hat man meist nur "spotter" und dieses "hütchen" zur flächenausleuchtung/ "zum winken" find ich mehr als unpraktisch.


claw


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. September 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

hast Du Dir die LedLenser P7 oder T7 schon mal angeschaut?


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Huhu leutz
> stehe vor ner ganz ähnlichen entscheidung und will deshalb nicht gleich n neuen Threat aufmachen.
> 
> Ich bin auf der suche nach ner qualitativ guten Taschenlampe auch auf die üblichen verdächtigen gestoßen. Lieder gibt es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau nicht, oder ich hab sie nicht gefunden.
> ...


 

@ claw,#h

wenn dir die p14 zu unhandlich ist,so nimm eine 7er.
Habe ich auch gemacht und bin mit der Entscheidung
glücklich.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. September 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Aber nicht vergessen, die darfste laut Hersteller nicht mit Akkus betreiben #d



> den ganzen fenixhype kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen. sicher hab bisher  nur reviews gelesen. aber an sich hat man meist nur "spotter" und  dieses "hütchen" zur flächenausleuchtung/ "zum winken" find ich mehr als  unpraktisch.


Du hast scheinbar noch keine Erfahrungen mit LED Lampen. Richtig ist das viele Lampen einen etwas hellerenn Spot haben. Allerdings sind fast alle LED Lampen auf Flood ausgelegt (allein schon durch das Abstrahlverhalten der LED). 

Das "Hütchen" braucht man nur wenn man eine Lampe als 180° "Rundumstrahler" nutzen will (denn das kann bei einer gerichteten Lichtquelle nicht anders funktionieren, bei keiner Taschenlampe).

Ich dachte auch immer ich bräuchte ne fokusierbare Lampe, aber ausser um ab und zu damit rumzuspielen habe ich sie nie gebraucht. Nutze fast immer eine "ausgewogene" Lampe ohne Optik. Mehr Licht - nur nicht ganz so weit.

Solltest dir vielleicht mal ein paar Lampen live anschauen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (8. September 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

hui danke erstmal für die vielen antworten...

gegen die ganzen 7er von LL spricht die verwendung von AAA... ich mag die kleinen dinger nicht wirklich.. ausserdem hab ich hier schon 8 AA eneloops rumliegen 

@keine ahnung: dann is also ne fenix/luna/eageltac mit diffusor wohl die beste alternative?

und ich kenn leider niemanden in meinem bekanntekreis der höherwertige LED lampen besitz.. hab bisher nur videoreviews gesehn.
wobei ich hab ne LL kopflampe geschenkt bekommen (h5 oder h7, alte ausführung ohne focus... keine ahnung). macht schönes licht aber mir eben zum "durch den wald laufen" zu focusiert

claw


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. September 2010)

*AW: Maglite LED vs. LED Lenser*

Diffusor brauchste nicht, es sei denn du willst ein Zelt gleichmäßig ausleuchten. 

Dem Rest kann ich nur zustimmen, ich würde auf die Fokusfunktion verzichten (glaub mir, die braucht man fast nie), die Ausleuchtung der anderen Lampen ist gleichmäßiger bei einer dennoch beachtlichen Reichweite. 


Bei den von dir genannten Marken kannste eigentlich nix verkehrt machen (ist ja auch schon eher das etwas gehobenere Preissegment). Allerdings wirst du bei einigen Lampen keine AA Modelle finden (häufig nur 3V CR123 und 3,7V LiIon Modelle).

Bei 4sevens.com kannste dich mal umschauen. Die Quarks sind auch recht gut (wäre glaube momentan meine Wahl wenn ich noch eine bräuchte).


----------

